# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Индукционная плита

## АВИАТОР

На днях купил индукционную плиту,вот такую
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

А предистория такая:у меня стоит электроплита ГЕФЕСТ-2040,в хорошем состоянии.Всё бы ничего,но уж очень она инерционная по регулировке температуры,и тепла запасает после отключения столько,что можно ещё полблюда сготовить ))))) А если надо только немного разогреть,так вообще беда(как говорит Быков)))))))
 И решили мы для разогрева блюд купить СВЧ-печь.А потом стали приходить мысли,что в ней будем только разогревать,а готовить всё равно придётся на этом чугунном монстре с блинами по 2 кг))))) А основные то расходы по электроэнергии приходятся на готовку,а не на разогрев.И пример живой есть:у знакомой сначало появилась СВЧ-печь,потом они поменяли старую плиту на стеклокерамику.И сейчас СВЧ-печь стоит почти не у дел)))
 И тут на Лайнере попались эти индукционные плиты.Почитал отзывы,всё полный гуд:КПД даже больше,чем у стеклокерамики,инерционно  ть-0,вес-5 кг(СВЧ-13 кг),цена–смешно говорить,окупится за полгода,мощность–2 кВт(у самого большого блина моего ГЕФЕСТа меньше).Короче,отзывы были только положительные.
 Гарантия в серв.центре 2 года.Срок службы-12 лет.Включается в обычную розетку.
 Сейчас пользуюсь,недостаток пока только один:маленький диапазон регулировок на маленьких мощностях.Это тоже исправимо,можно поставить транс и уменьшить напругу.
 В будущем планирую поменять ГЕФЕСТ на полную индукционную плиту.
Кому интересно,смотреть здесь ==> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Забыл сказать,не всякая посуда подходит,только та,которая обладает ферромагнитными свойствами.У меня все старые кастрюли подошли

----------


## Sanych

У меня газовая. Возьмем на заметку.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Для дачи хорошо.Включается в обычную розетку.Мне товариЩ на фирме сказал,что у них летом по штуке в день уходило...

----------


## Sanych

И сколько сие чудо каштуе??

----------


## АВИАТОР

Кому интересно,смотреть здесь ==> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
 Я платил 190 тыщ.
Забыл сказать,не всякая посуда подходит,только та,которая обладает ферромагнитными свойствами.У меня все старые кастрюли подошли

----------


## vova230

По идее должна подходить любая металлическая посуда. Иначе я что-то не понимаю в принципе ее действия.

----------


## .29

> По идее должна подходить любая металлическая посуда.


Да. Просто ферромагнитная эффективнее. Плита может просто не включиться, если ей не понравится посуда. Определяет.

----------

